# Veteran Charities



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

It is about time someone stepped on a few toes of those getting rich at the expense of volunteers raising money for charity. Before you donate, I recommend you read this, it is very interesting.

http://oversight.house.gov/documents/20071213131834.pdf


----------

